# ماكينه لتصنيع قوالب بلاستيك



## sayedsarhan (12 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا ناويت اصنع ماكينه لصنع قوالب بلاستيكيه شفافه مستطيله الشكل
وفكرت انى اصنع الاستنباط بنفسى وايضا المحقن وكل شىء
فلو فى حد عنده فكره يضفهالى 
او ياريت لو حد عنده مخططات لماكينه صنع بلاستك
مستنى افكاركم وأرئكم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم 

نهنئك على ابداعك و افكارك الرائعة


و اعتقد بان القسم المناسب هو الهندسة الصناعية

و سيكون رابط الموضوع هنا بالادارة الهنددسية


و نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .. اهنئك أخي على ابداعك وهمتك .. لكن ياريت لو تشرح لنا الي انت عارفه .. واذا في شي عندنا راح نوافيك أول بأول


----------



## sayedsarhan (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف على التأخر فى الرد
انا عاوز اعمل ماكينه صغيره لحقن البلاستيك 
وعمل نماذج كثيره
لانى عندى افكار كتير وفى مجالات مختلفه
ودا ئما بتواجهنى مشكله فى البلاستيك وعمل النموزج النهائى به
لذا انا اريد عمل ماكينه لتصنيع نماذج بلاستيكيه 
وانا مؤمن جداا ان مفيش شىء اسمه مستحيل ولا مش ممكن 
واننا نقدر نعمل اى شىء
وشكراا لاهتمامكم


----------

